# Gay marriage consultation closing this Thursday



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just read an article about it on BBC news. I believe the article might contain a link to the consultation.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

already filled out the EQUAL MARRIAGE consultation, the phrase "gay marriage" really gets on my nerves, marriage is a equal right not a luxuary.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

b&l I have just seen your signature, congratulations on your BFP !!


----------

